# Back in the hobby with a new betta =)



## Chamelea (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey there! I was out of the fish hobby for a number of years; kept a range of freshwater fish, planted tanks, and such, but since I currently don't have so much room in my present living arrangement, I recently bought a smaller tank and bought a 5.5 gal. Right now I have one male crowntail in there. He's quite happy, active, and I don't really plan on putting anything else in there with him. (I'll put pics of him soon)

I also plan on getting another 5.5 gal and getting an import from Thailand. I've only done this once before but the specimen was gorgeous, very aggressive, and fun to keep. I was interested in a variety that I didn't see very much when I was last in the hobby (it was like, almost a decade ago, so I guess these are really new varieties, or were just rare at the time?). I've seen some crazy colours lately -they're making such progress with bettas! I remember being young and barely ever seeing these 'orchid' types that I've seen around the net lately. I'd LOVE a giant betta, but they're kind of expensive. If someone knew a place that sold reasonable-priced ones, that'd be fab. Also, what's the difference with a king betta? They seem a little different...but not a giant, and stockier than a regular betta....a crossbreed? I also am quite partial to those plakats and halfmoon plakats. I mean, I like the long fins, but those short fins are so cute~ Are there any other newer varieties that I might be interested in but haven't maybe seen before? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks~!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome!

There are many different colors and tail types nowaday! I do believe a king is a short finned giant. Some will get quite large too.

As for varieties, well theres just so many out there. I myself house many wild varieties.


----------



## Chamelea (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, I'd love to keep some wild types, but I never see them available...

Where do you usually buy yours from?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine come from breeders I find online. Thewetspot is one place. Ive never bought from them except I am rescuing two girlie renatas due to be in this week. Aquabid is a great place to look as well. Just be sure to research the ones you see that you want so you can be sure to house them properly, and remember they jump!


----------



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have one of those Petco King Bettas. After I got him, I looked around on the internet for info on them and there are some mixed thoughts on them. Some say that they are Giants or Half Giants while others think that they are just bigger Plakats. All I know is that my King has a great personality and loves lording over his herd of snails. He also lives in a 5 gallon (probably thought he died and went to the big fish bowl in the sky when I brought him home!! LOL He was soo cramped in that little cup they put him in at the store!!). I would buy more if I had the room for more tanks!!! Hmmmmm.... I got more desk space at work...... lan forms in head: lol


----------



## Chamelea (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info. =) I can't get anything from thewetspot because I'm in Canada, but I'll check around in Aquabid. 

Hhahaha I love " lording over his herd of snails". That's so cute. xD
I don't think there's Petcos in Ontario, but I'll look around. Seems like I'll only be able to get them online. Unless I find one at some fish specialty pet stores here. I'm so going to get more tanks and make a betta collection. >: )


----------

